# Implantation spotting



## satsuma1 (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi girls

Was just wanting some feeback on implantation spotting.  Is it possible to get a BFP without seeing any spotting?  Just a bit worried, as nearly 10 days after ET and haven't seen any yet.

Hope you're all OK and staying positive!

Satsuma


----------



## emaa (Apr 19, 2005)

HI Satsuma 
I got BFP & didn't have single spot during the 2ww
Don't worry at all & wish you big


----------



## Gizzy (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi Satsuma,

I too didn't have any spotting when I fell pregnant with my dd, so don't worry.  

Gisella. xxx


----------



## Saggy (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi Guys, 
I'm on DAY 12 and have had brown (old blood) spotting for 4 days, small amounts, still got mild af pains, back ache for 2 days and headachey too, but of course trying to be very positive for my two "sparklers"!!

    

LOL
Saggy xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lyon (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi

Don't worry when i had my first ivf i didn't have any spotting at all but was pregnant.  This time i had brown spotting from day 7 after ET and have got a positive result.  I also didn't have any symptoms in the 2WW at all and thought that it had not worked so do not loose hope.  When i contacted the clinic they told me that it is very common to have brown spotting and then a positive pregnancy but it was the first time I had heard of anyone actually having the spotting.  So don't loose hope either way it can mean a BFP


----------



## satsuma1 (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your reassurance, I feel much more positive now 

Satsuma


----------

